# Jacking up a wall with some 2x4's



## jar546 (Oct 19, 2018)

Pretty cool.  This guy must be accustomed to working by himself.


----------



## Bill Ernst (Oct 20, 2018)

Carry a seven dollar bottle jack from O’Reilly dude; time is $


----------



## fatboy (Oct 20, 2018)

Bill Ernst said:


> Carry a seven dollar bottle jack from O’Reilly dude; time is $



I agree, but it was pretty cool, and when he had to move the wall in, the bottle jack/4x4 might have failed.


----------



## jar546 (Oct 20, 2018)

I thought it was unsafe.  Neat but unsafe.


----------



## fatboy (Oct 20, 2018)

I've done more than a few unsafe solutions back in the day...........


----------

